# In need of taxidermy airbrush paint



## jd_7655 (Mar 25, 2004)

Any one know of a place in the Detroit metro area where I can get Wildlife colors by Smith paints or Polytranspar? Or any other kind of water based taxidermy paint?


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Not that I know of...your best off ordering from McKenzie.

Mitch


----------



## jd_7655 (Mar 25, 2004)

Who's McKenzie? I've been ordering from Bearair and they charge a fortune for shipping.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Welcome to McKenzie TaxidermyThe highest quality taxidermy supplies, combined with the best service in the industry, makes McKenzie Taxidermy the supplier you count on.
www.mckenziesp.com/ - 54k - Cached - Similar pages

I've never heard of Bearair before...anyway, 3 to 5 days for anything in the book,,,usually 3 days.Call them and ask for their catalog. 
you'll be glad you did.

Mitch


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

if your looking for the acrylic wildlife paint... my teacher is a distributer and i think he sells em cheaper than Mckenzies. im not 100% sure, it may be that the discounted price is only to his former students... but if your interested pm me and i can give you his contact info so you can find out. hes in alpena and ships fast.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

The paints you mentioned are excellent. That said, there are others available locally that I consider just as good. CREATEX airbrush paints are excellent and can be purchased at craft stores like Michaels and Hobby Lobby. I also know a few excellent fish painters who use the VERY inexpensive craft paints sold at Wal-Mart for like $1.00/bottle. They must be thinned for airbrush use but are apparently fully adequate to paint any colors on fish. BTW.. shipping from ANY source is sky high. That makes buying locally an economically wise choice. Good luck.


----------



## KingSalmon (Aug 9, 2002)

Go to taxidermy.net and click the link for suppliers. there are SEVERAL and some have free shipping, good quality products too.


----------

